# 60ppm nitrates?



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

umm, my 2 RBP's are 6.5 yrs old, and I have failed to do my 30% water changes weekly for a about a year, until now. (Thanks to Piranha-fury.com!!) 
-Went out and bought a test kit, and everything it goes like this... 
ammonia- 0-2ppm
ph- 6.8
nitrite- 0ppm
nitrate- 60ppm
I did an on the spot 25% water change. Should I do 10% water changes daily and 1 30% weekly until nitrAtes go down to about 20ppm? Any suggestions on what to do if nitrAte levels do not subside over say, a month's time?? Any help would be... appreciated!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ugh, sorry if i made u hungry, i accidentally put that HUGE pic of eggs in there lol ......enjoy??


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Nitrates are one of the reasons for doing weekly water changes. They are only removed by you.









If your nitrates are at 60ppm, you aren't doing water changes often enough, or you aren't changing enough water.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Start with the 10% per day and see what happens. How often do you feed them? What size tank are they in?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok Great advice guys, will do. Yes, I will be doing my water changing more often, and will do 10% changes daily and 30% weekly until the nitrAtes get towhat, say 20ppm?? thanks guys!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

i feed them 2ce weekly, and they are in a 75g tank


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm personally not a fan of the 10% per day idea, because you should look at combatting nitrates in a manner that you will be able to do all the time, not just something short term. Unless you plan on doing water changes every day, keep the same frequency of changes but bulk up on the amount of water you're going to change. So if you plan on doing weekly changes, do 50% for the next few weeks to bring it down, and go from there. 60ppm is on the high side, but it's not something that needs immediate action or your fish risk serious injury.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Twitch
Great info, again.. Ya, I was wondering if it even was something to be alarmed about. I feel very blessed that my tank's condition was in the shape that it was in, and not a whole lot worse. Anyway, as of now, my fish seem to be doing a whole lot better, there are a lot more colors comming in, and they are a lot more spunky as well. 
So far, I did a 30% on saturday, sunday, and did a 15% today. So I'll start on saturday w/ the 50% changes. This site has really kicked me in the butt to take care of my Piranha's alot better... HALLELUJAH! My tank will be a testimony on how much I love my pets in the very near future!! thanks guys!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hey man, watch out with those 50% changes. you can trigger a re-cycle changing that much water. its not likely, but its not uncommon. after doing the test, in about 2 days test for ammonia. if its up more than normal, you'll have to ride the cycle. i'd go with 20% daily until the nitrates are down. also, adding some plants can help keep the nitrates down as well.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I just converted the other day to a planted tank, and I will be monitoring it closely, so it doesn't get out of hand.. if you want to check out how it's commin for me, I've posted pics here http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=76423&hl=

the thread is in aquatic plants/inspired by twitch

thanks for the concearn brotha!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I'm personally not a fan of the 10% per day idea, because you should look at combatting nitrates in a manner that you will be able to do all the time, not just something short term. Unless you plan on doing water changes every day, keep the same frequency of changes but bulk up on the amount of water you're going to change. So if you plan on doing weekly changes, do 50% for the next few weeks to bring it down, and go from there. 60ppm is on the high side, but it's not something that needs immediate action or your fish risk serious injury.
> [snapback]924223[/snapback]​


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

marco said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I'm personally not a fan of the 10% per day idea, because you should look at combatting nitrates in a manner that you will be able to do all the time, not just something short term. Unless you plan on doing water changes every day, keep the same frequency of changes but bulk up on the amount of water you're going to change. So if you plan on doing weekly changes, do 50% for the next few weeks to bring it down, and go from there. 60ppm is on the high side, but it's not something that needs immediate action or your fish risk serious injury.
> ...


----------

